# Don't ever take your dog crane hunting



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

But I always do anyway.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great Job TB!! I use to take Bella for cranes as well. Never had any problems!


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just make sure they are dead or very close to it before you send the dog.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What he said.^ Their mean mofo's!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

When I first read the title I mentally started cringing as the thread began to load. I figured I'd see a picture of an injured dog or worse...

Dogs are definitely a no no with crane for the most part. I've seen too many crane/dog fights, and heard of others... Even with a tough wise dog, those crane are downright nasty if they are mobile. That beak is like a spear and they know how to hop up and gain leverage when cornered.

To me it's just not worth the potential injury to the dog...

My .02 :thumb:

Good luck to you

Ryan


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, 2 things - #1 -- the dog has to be steady, that's a must. #2 -- the crane has to be absolutely dead. If I'm not absolutely sure, I'll make the dog sit, walk out and dispatch the crane, return and send the dog to the dead bird.

I've had 2 other dogs that got into crane fights, the cranes won both times. Luckily the dogs just got a little bloody. But, if the dog is steady, its worth it, good training for steadiness actually.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a black lab Lucky injured in the ear many years ago he saved me from the mean lead bird who was poised like a snake going after my legs while on a goose hunt..I decided to shoot cranes as they were early..never again.I had to use the gun barrrel..Lucky had a cut on the ear flap and tore the crane to pieces..that bird weighed in close to 13 lbs


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

OOPS, did it again.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Your dog is lucky that young bird has been headshot.
The lead bird is much bigger and has a huge head with a rustic patch and a beak longer than most


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

tb said:


> OOPS, did it again.


nice work Brittany :beer:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

mach said:


> The lead bird is much bigger and has a huge head with a rustic patch and a beak longer than most


You mean like this one??


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The rusty patches indicate a younger, smaller bird.

Immature cranes are brown in color.

http://www.birdersworld.com/brd/objects ... es_300.jpg

A mature crane will have little to none of these rusty patches.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

The mature bird has the bigger rustic patch on the head
and are more whittish gray
The younger birds have the rustic patches on the underside and on the wings
They get the rustic patches from their environment


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Mach,

I see your at it again, good work.

Have any good Crane recipes? The way I've done it is soak the breast meat in Italian dressing for 48 hours and then grill over high heat coals, as they are cooking I'll bast them with BBQ sauce. Pretty good actually.

Good Luck, I can't wait to get up to Sask in mid October for those airplanes

WR


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Cool pics. Haven't shot cranes for a few years...


----------

